

Putin Shows His Hand - ytNumbers
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/10/11/opinion/joe-nocera-putin-shows-his-hand.html?_r=1

======
dang
Please stop routinely posting political stories to Hacker News. Only the ones
that offer some special intellectual interest are on-topic here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
Even then, the bar is high.

